# Historic flight information - compensation claim



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Need to call upon the power of the DW collective :thumb:

I'm completing compensation paperwork for a horrendous delay on a flight to Palma with Monach in 2010. Applied at the time when they failed to comply, but the application of the EU rules have been tested now in UK courts so want to put the paperwork back in. Got the flight number and departure date but need to check the scheduled and actual departure times....

Flight number ZB226
Departure date 18/9/2010

Any help greatly appreciated!

Thanks 


Simon


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think you might struggle, I can only find the past 6 months,


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I think you will need to contact Monach. When i worked for an airline we kept historic data and would print for clients if required.


----------

